# DC superhero game in central NJ needs one player



## Aramax (May 17, 2009)

Villians and Vigilanties system.We are playing iconic supers from the JLA and have room for say(these are just ideas Hawkman,Zatana,John Stewart,Hawkgirl,Wonder Woman,Atom,Aquaman,Booster Gold,Blue Beatle,Mister Miracle,Metamorpho or the one Id most liked played Dr Fate.We play Tuesdays 7-11 pm.We are a mixed group or 40 somethings and under 25.Mt Holly.


----------

